# Training ...what direction ???



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

My buddy is getting a weimaraner and he wants to know what direction he should go with training....I am not all that familiar with the breed having only two labs of my own ....he lives in British Columbia, Canada where he could get into some good grouse hunting, perhaps rabbit if he wants .....and then some pheasant but not in the immediate area ....I believe his dog comes from a "show" pedigree.....it will be a family dog first ....but he wants to train it as well...sooo which direction would you lead him ....10 minute retriever ...etc....etc....DVD or books will work ...please let me know .....

Thanks


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Clu,

This sounds like a great question for Bobm, but I'll try to add.

How old is the dog? Is he prepared for the dog to not hunt at all? There are varying and strong opinions on Weims. If this dog is coming from a long list of show lines with little or no hunting experience, it may not hunt at all. The owner needs to be prepared for that. Do the parents hunt? If so, can this guy watch them?

If he truly wants this dog to hunt, he is possibly setting himself up for a major disappointment if the dog doesn't come from proven hunting stock. From my understanding there are breeders of Weims that work very diligent at keeping the hunting instinct alive in the breed, but they seem to be limited.

If he's dead set on getting this pup from the current breeder, I suggest exposure to birds, birds, and more birds. I feel that way because it does have limited prey drive due to personality, genetics, etc., the owner needs to assist in developing it. Throw out the stringent OB and just let the pup bust as many birds as possible...Take the dog out everyday and let him get used to the wild. It may awaken an instinct that's almost been bred out of him.

As far as a particular training program, two things jump out at me.

1. Training programs (for the most part) are based on the pup having a natural prey drive and hunting desire. You cannot teach this, only help develop it. Therefore, if the dog is show quality only no training program exists to "make" this a hunting dog.

2. From what I've read and heard from good friends, is that Weims are a little "softer" in training. Therefore, some of your more popular training programs may not fit a Weim.

Again, there are good Weim's out there for hunting and I'm not saying this pup can't be a good one. However, he's already putting himself in a hole by going the "show" route and not emphasizing proven hunting stock.



> it will be a family dog first ....but he wants to train it as well


This is the case for most hunting companions. Don't let him think he should look for the family dog first and then the hunter. Rather find a breed/litter that is both. They do exist!

Lastly, I defer to the experts, but I believe that is sound advice. I can't stress it enough...even if he wants to hunt only a few days a year, for the sake of his sanity, he needs to find proven hunting lines. If this dog won't hunt when he hits the field to train or hunt, he'll find himself very frustrated. And you know what? He would only have himself to blame.

Good luck in helping him out!

Mike


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I am going to be honest

A show Wiem probably wont be worth a nickle as a hunter( I am certain there are exceptions.

Truthfully while I've heard people over the years say there are good hunting wiems I've yet to see one that was the equal of a below average shorthair or brittany for bird hunting.

Tell him to look at the Perfection DVDs that would be a good route.

There lots of way higher %wise breeds of dogs that make great pets AND great hunters if he wants to hunt with the dog he should consider another breed IMO.

But thats none of my business, maybe he will get a good one.


----------

